# throttle body spacer



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

can anyone give me a link where i could buy a throttle body spacer? i've read the forums and seen recommendations to get the varam off ebay, but i've looked and i can't find it. i've searched the internet and can't find any that fit an 05 goat. the only one i found on ebay is this one. it seems a little pricey and cheesey. i mean, 22 horsepower gain from a throttle body spacer? i seriously doubt it. anyway, any suggestions?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

disastertourism said:


> can anyone give me a link where i could buy a throttle body spacer? i've read the forums and seen recommendations to get the varam off ebay, but i've looked and i can't find it. i've searched the internet and can't find any that fit an 05 goat. the only one i found on ebay is this one. it seems a little pricey and cheesey. i mean, 22 horsepower gain from a throttle body spacer? i seriously doubt it. anyway, any suggestions?


You can call Vararam at 713-899-6456. Web site: vararam Ind.com
Just type in vararam and you will get there. Easy install...:seeya:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

You will like it too, I have gotten better mileage (2-3 mipg) and a very small amount of HP increase according to the everpresent BUTT dyno.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

You can get the Vararam VR-TBS1 through Summit Racing:

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=VRM-VR-TBS1&N=700+115&autoview=sku


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont know if its coincidance but after a few months with it my intake tube to the throttle body split at the hard section and the flex part. it might have been cheap gm parts . the spacer does push everything forward about 1 inch and it might have put presuron it. sory bad speller. do we have spell check?:rofl:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Throttle body spacers*

You can get a throttle body spacer from VARARAM or from AIRAID, don't expect much of a HP gain if any. You MIGHT get 3 - 5 HP from one. If you want one , go with the VARARAM, it act's like a HIGH RISE Manifold on carbed cars by adding air volume . The Airade was designed to do the same thing but it causes a swirl effect that Airaid claims with help atomize the air / fuel mixture which cause's a better burn in the combustion chambers. Their claim is kind of miss leading. Their spacer actually slows down the flow of air coming into the engine. For 50.00 and a 3-5 HP gain. Go with the Vararam if you use a throttle body spacer. 10 minute install time.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> i dont know if its coincidance but after a few months with it my intake tube to the throttle body split at the hard section and the flex part. it might have been cheap gm parts . the spacer does push everything forward about 1 inch and it might have put presuron it. sory bad speller. do we have spell check?:rofl:


The stock intake tubes are cheap hard plastic and will crack if you put a spacer in between the throttle body, Same goes with some of the COLD AIR Intakes. They are built and shaped as a exact replacement for the stock system and when you add a spacer it puts extra stress on the plastic parts which can crack. The Spacers should be used with a COLD AIR Intake system and NOT the Stock system. With the after market set ups you have more room for adjustments.I use a AEM BRUTE FORCE Cold Air Intake. The elbow where the tube connects to the throttle body is made out of a firm pre shaped rubber material which is slightly flexable making for a much less chance to crack.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*spacer*



disastertourism said:


> can anyone give me a link where i could buy a throttle body spacer? i've read the forums and seen recommendations to get the varam off ebay, but i've looked and i can't find it. i've searched the internet and can't find any that fit an 05 goat. the only one i found on ebay is this one. it seems a little pricey and cheesey. i mean, 22 horsepower gain from a throttle body spacer? i seriously doubt it. anyway, any suggestions?


You will NEVER see 22 HP gain from a spacer. with some luck you might get 5


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

LOWET said:


> The stock intake tubes are cheap hard plastic and will crack if you put a spacer in between the throttle body, Same goes with some of the COLD AIR Intakes. They are built and shaped as a exact replacement for the stock system and when you add a spacer it puts extra stress on the plastic parts which can crack. The Spacers should be used with a COLD AIR Intake system and NOT the Stock system. With the after market set ups you have more room for adjustments.I use a AEM BRUTE FORCE Cold Air Intake. The elbow where the tube connects to the throttle body is made out of a firm pre shaped rubber material which is slightly flexable making for a much less chance to crack.


Intersting thread, I have been running a VARARAM Spacer for about 5,000 miles, with a Lingenfelter CAI. As you may know, the Lingenfelter uses the stock intake. I did have to cut out a little of the platic radiator cover. No problems, no cracks, just GTO power and fun.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i also had to cut a piece of the cover.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The stock intake tubes are cheap hard plastic and will crack if you put a spacer in between the throttle body, Same goes with some of the COLD AIR Intakes. They are built and shaped as a exact replacement for the stock system and when you add a spacer it puts extra stress on the plastic parts which can crack. The Spacers should be used with a COLD AIR Intake system and NOT the Stock system. With the after market set ups you have more room for adjustments.I use a AEM BRUTE FORCE Cold Air Intake. The elbow where the tube connects to the throttle body is made out of a firm pre shaped rubber material which is slightly flexable making for a much less chance to crack.



I'm also running the VARARAM TB Spacer with my AEM Brute Force INTAKE... No rubbing issues or cutting required.... Sorry for the dark and out of focus pics:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*spacer*



UdnUdnGTO said:


> Intersting thread, I have been running a VARARAM Spacer for about 5,000 miles, with a Lingenfelter CAI. As you may know, the Lingenfelter uses the stock intake. I did have to cut out a little of the platic radiator cover. No problems, no cracks, just GTO power and fun.


That is the 1st time I have heard of that. My AEM was a bolt on item, no trimming, no cutting, just bolt it up


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*spacer*



u-got-gto said:


> I'm also running the VARARAM TB Spacer with my AEM Brute Force INTAKE... No rubbing issues or cutting required.... Sorry for the dark and out of focus pics:


same with mine. no problems at all,,, insulater you intake tube so you will cut down on some of your I.A.T's


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Finished Install*

On the other thread I posted for poweraid throttle body spacer/aem intake I explained my adventure in the install I did tonight. No cutting or trimming was needed!! She is lookin' good.


----------

